
Play (A Lot) More - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2020/04/20/you-should-play-a-lot-more/
======
ksaj
What I like about programming in Common Lisp is that it is easy to
occasionally go off on tangents "playing" \-- sometimes you end up improving
something you've written before, but even if you don't, you end up not only
enjoying the experience, you also solidify what you have learned.

To me, it's a lot like jamming out on the guitar. Sometimes a new song comes
out. Sometimes a new riff or maybe an improved skill. More often, it's just a
satisfying time spent on my gear of choice.

------
msie
Very good advice to old developers too. Devote more time to playing and don't
worry if you accomplish/complete something or not.

